# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Matrisez jQuery, l'outil qui simplifie l'interaction web

## Bovino

*Matrisez jQuery, l'outil qui simplifie l'interaction web*

Digit Books propose ici un ouvrage sur jQuery, le framework JavaScript le plus populaire,  destination des dveloppeurs et intgrateurs web souhaitant ajouter facilement et rapidement de l'interactivit dans leurs sites web. Ce livre couvre la toute dernire version 1.7 de jQuery, il est disponible aux formats numriques les plus courants, ainsi qu'en version imprime.



couverture jQueryjQuery est une bibliothque JavaScript libre axe sur linteraction (qui se fait avec Ajax) dont la fameuse devise est Write less, do more (qu'on traduira par  Ecrivez moins, faites en plus ). JQuery est devenu le framework JavaScript le plus apprci des dveloppeurs pour sa simplicit dutilisation et la puissance de ses fonctionnalits. Il permet notamment dutiliser JavaScript pour ajouter de linteraction  ses dveloppements sans pour autant savoir programmer en JavaScript. Il vite galement les problmes de compatibilit avec les diffrents navigateurs web. Simple  mettre en place et  utiliser, mais surtout bas sur une  philosophie  bien adapte aux besoins des dveloppeurs, nombre dentre eux lont rapidement adopt pour simplifier leurs dveloppements. Beaucoup profitent des extensions offertes par la grande communaut de dveloppeurs jQuery car elles permettent dintgrer des fonctionnalits habituelles aux sites (galerie dimages, validation de formulaire avant envoi, effets de survols, etc.). Mais nombreux sont ceux qui ne connaissent pas ltendue des possibilits offertes par jQuery et compliquent notamment leurs codes par manque de connaissances. Cest pour y remdier que Didier Mouronval a concoct son tout nouvel ouvrage "jQuery La bibliothque qui simplifie linteraction".

*Un guide pratique pour matriser vraiment jQuery* 

Fidle  lesprit de la collection Focus de Digit Books, cet ouvrage est un guide pratique, loin des longs discours thoriques classiques. crit par Didier Mouronval, reconnu spcialiste francophone du dveloppement web, il permettra aux crateurs de sites web, dveloppeurs et intgrateurs, de se mettre rapidement et efficacement  jQuery et dajouter facilement de linteractivit  leurs sites.

Louvrage commence par une prsentation de jQuery pour bien comprendre sa philosophie de cration et dutilisation et ses atouts.

Ensuite, lauteur explique ce quest le Document Object Model (DOM) et montre comment jQuery interagit avec celui-ci et en particulier comment lutiliser.

Puis, est aborde la gestion des vnements avec jQuery, aspect essentiel de la programmation JavaScript, mais dont lutilisation est parfois complexe  cause de certaines incompatibilits entre navigateurs.

Au chapitre 4, on apprendra  modifier le DOM  laide de jQuery.

Avant daller plus loin, le chapitre 5 propose dutiliser les notions dj voques pour mettre en place un exemple concret : une navigation par onglets qui permet de voir comment organiser le code initial (HTML et CSS) en prenant en considration les modifications que lon fera ensuite  laide de jQuery.

Puis, le chapitre 6 traite des effets, tant apprcis pas les utilisateurs et qui apportent une ergonomie agrable sur un site.

Le chapitre 7 prsente la gestion dAJAX avec jQuery (qui est rput pour en faciliter lutilisation).

Le chapitre 8 consiste en un exemple rcapitulatif et vient complter le cas pratique du chapitre 5.

Enfin, le dernier chapitre prend la forme dun Addendum pour expliquer les changements de la toute rcente version 1.7 de jQuery.

Rsolument pratique, louvrage regorge dexemples concrets illustrant les explications de lauteur et propose galement un cas concret rcapitulatif des propos du livre.
Les codes sources des diffrents exemples du livre sont tous disponibles en tlchargement sur le site web de lditeur. On trouve galement dans louvrage plusieurs tableaux rcapitulatifs de la syntaxe de jQuery qui pourront servir daide-mmoire par la suite.

*Au sommaire :*
Prsentation de jQueryjQuery et le DOMLes vnementsModification du DOMCas concret : navigation par ongletsLes effets jQueryjQuery et AJAXUn exemple rcapitulatifAddendum : la version 1.7 de jQuery

Ce livre apportera aux dveloppeurs et intgrateurs web, qu'ils soient dbutants ou expriments, tout ce qu'ils ont besoin de savoir pour matriser jQuery et ajouter facilement et efficacement de l'interactivit  leurs dveloppements.

L'ouvrage est d'ores et dj disponible aux diffrents formats numriques et en version livre imprim.
246 pages,  ISBN : 978-2-8150-0211-0   Collection : FocusFormats numriques (PDF, ePub, mobi, streaming...) : de 7,5  19 euros, Livre imprim : 22 eurosDescriptif et extrait : http://digitbooks.fr/catalogue/jquer...mouronval.html

----------

